# LA JOLLA CA,  Easter week @Casa de la playa Studio



## BEV (Mar 26, 2014)

Just found I cannot go. April 18-25 (Fri-Fri).  Unit 115..wonderful, quaint, hard to trade into (only 15 units).  Right on coast road, waves break just other side.  For good pic look at RCI.
Plenty to do in vicinity w. nice cove beach nearby, many park areas and wide sidewalks  encouraging biking all along.   Please PM me...price reduced  600. As these were once apts, they have full kitchens -sleep 4..


----------



## presley (Mar 26, 2014)

It's _killing_ me that I can't take this.  When I first learned to drive, I used to park on that street and walk on the splashy cliffs right there and think how nice it was to be able to live across the street there.  I didn't know there was a timeshare there until this post.  Well, at least I can add it my bucket list, I guess.


----------



## buzglyd (Mar 26, 2014)

It's a Tricomm managed property.

I wonder how many units in it are timeshare?

I've been tempted as well but I've got so many stay cations booked this year already, I don't know if the budget could handle one more.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 30, 2014)

I might split this with someone!  Can only use the weekend though.  Is daughters birthday on the 19th...


----------



## BEV (Mar 31, 2014)

*Easter weekend only?*

*That wouldve been a good idea, BUT

*I have mynhands tied just now with a member of the "WoundedWarrior" organization to let a Purple Heart recipient from S. Cal. use it as a charitable deduction for me

Thanks all for trying.   Bev


----------



## DAman (Apr 2, 2014)

This is a great place. Not only is the beach across the street but you can walk to the heart of La Jolla in about 5/10 minutes.  It's all about the location.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 3, 2014)

You can see it on Google Street view, looks like a typical CA beach apt building.  Close to one of my favorite beaches, Windansea.


----------



## cgeidl (Apr 4, 2014)

*Check the amount used for programs*

While I personally have supported the Wounded Warrior Organization it might be worthy to check to see if how much of your dollars go to the needy as recent articles have stressed huge $350,000 salaries and a very large overhead. While I continue personally to greatly support the needy veterans I am considering other alternatives where a greater percentage goes to the needy.


----------

